# Mules!



## horseluver250

Looks like I will be the first to post here! Who else here has mules? I have one mule we got in February. She ended up being the most expensive auction rescue ever! She had EPM, and unfortunately despite our many weeks of trying to treat her, her damage seems to be permanent. She is incredibly sweet and spends her time wandering around the field with our goats. 
Here she is giving our buck and back scratch







I am hoping to go look at another molly mule within the next couple weeks for a trail mule. 

What does everyone else do with their mules? Please share your pics, I'd love to see your longears!


----------



## shandasue

im gonna have a mule baby around the end of june! it was an accident but im excited now. im going to train it for trail then sell it, unless i falll inlove with it, which is very likely. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHDragon

I don't own a Mule, but I really want one!


----------



## Live2Ride15

ohhh I love mules!!!!!!!! <3<3


----------



## BarrelWannabe

She looks like a lover, OP. I really want to have a nice mule in the future.
Either a Belgian or a very well bred paint mule.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

she is cute. To get a nice mule start with a nice mare and breed to a nice Mammoth Jack. You should google Bishop Mule days . There are many nice mules that go show, jumping, driving, cutting..


----------



## bswall

*mule owner*








Hi, Bess Wall here from Florida. We've been riding trail mules for years and prefer them to horses. They are tougher out on the trail, seem to sweat less (conserve energy), are much better trail animals overall, usually smarter than their owners if the owners don't wise up :lol: quickly and will out think their owners.

Actually, we've had some really outstanding mules over the years. When a mule does something really well, what it does is way better than the horse that does that same thing well. Meaning, if a mule beats a horse in a competition, it is heads and heals above the horses.

http://www.besswallobstacles.com


----------



## horseluver250

Thanks for the link to your website Bess! Beautiful mules. 
I had wanted a mule for years before we got Sarah.


----------



## karliejaye

What a doll! I don't currently have mules, but I rode mules before i rode horses way back when.


----------



## Endiku

We have a one month old miniature mule filly! She's quite the little prankster and I wouldn't exactly put her down as 'sweet' but we love her to death! We plan to show her as a weanling this year if we can ever get that crazy mule-itude in order, and if she does well, continue her show career from there. If not, we'll hopefully use her as a therapy mount in our program ^_^


----------



## horseluver250

^ She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Tejas

Endiku said:


> We have a one month old miniature mule filly! She's quite the little prankster and I wouldn't exactly put her down as 'sweet' but we love her to death! We plan to show her as a weanling this year if we can ever get that crazy mule-itude in order, and if she does well, continue her show career from there. If not, we'll hopefully use her as a therapy mount in our program ^_^


^^^I just died of cute.


----------



## bswall

Well isn't that picture of the mini mule with the wide open eyes adorable. Quite a character, I'm sure.

I might own horses in years to come, but I certainly hope I never "don't" own a mule.


----------



## xJumperx

Yay!! I love mules! Proudly show them : D actually just came back from a show! Here is the North American Saddle Mule website, if anyone is interested -
nasma.net
I will post pictures of Willie here when I get some... he is a really great boy to show. I don't own him, but my trainer lets me show him, as long as I pay my entry fees. I am definatly blessed. The community is wonderful, and the mules are just amazing!


----------



## kindredspirit

I have been actively researching mules, as of lately. I am really interested in getting one in the next few years!


----------



## smrobs

My family has had mules for pretty much my entire life. Until the mid 90's, we used them to farm with. Since then, they have just been more of a pleasure driving hobby. Unfortunately, our last mule is nearing his end. He's 26 this year and has very severe arthritis.























































This was one of our mules who's mate we lost to West Nile. So, he was broke to ride and sold as a riding mule.


----------



## horseluver250

Nice pictures smrobs, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## HiddenOaksMoms

Here is a picture of our boy 'The Aberration' or Hamlet born March 22


----------



## HiddenOaksMoms

a couple more pictures. Hamlet's Mom is Willow a paint clyde cross and his dad is our donkey Othello.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

So gorgeous!! Ive always been interested in owning a riding mule. If anyone ever has one for sale in illinois let me know =)


----------



## horseluver250

Awww congrats on the mule baby!


----------



## julianeAHS

Doing dressage on the little mule I work with...she's a rescue! LOL


----------



## phoenix

I love mules and hope to some day be a proud mule owner. I'd love one for trail since my actual trail horse is a scaredy cat, i need something a bit more level headed.


----------



## jessiebutcher09

I am thinking about getting one for our kids, do they make good pets?


----------



## horseluver250

Just wanted to post some pictures of my new girl, we brought her home this last weekend. She is a Qh mule.


----------



## smrobs

She's a beauty!


----------



## muumi

Here is my little man!

10 whole hands of adorable.


----------



## horseluver250

He sure is adorable!


----------



## Mingiz

horseluver250 said:


> Just wanted to post some pictures of my new girl, we brought her home this last weekend. She is a Qh mule.


Very nice looking mule.Enjoy her!!!:wink:


----------



## Mingiz

Haven't been on the site in awhile.But here are a few pics of my John mule Eddy 15.2h. This is my first mule and he has taught me a lot.He rides like a dream..


----------



## Mckellar

I think my mare has mule ears. It makes her special  you guys have gorgeous mules


----------



## horseluver250

Eddy has a beautiful head!


----------



## xJumperx

Beautiful bunch of Mules we have  Here is one of my trainer's mules, Fancy. She is completely white 


Here is a prettier picture :3

http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l564/celect03/FancyButt.jpg

And her name isn't Fancy Butt xD That's just her nickname  Her show name is Fancy's My Name.


----------



## dixiehorse

I'm lucky enough to own 3 mini mules


----------



## horseluver250

Fancy sure looks fancy! Do you have pics of your minis dixiehorse?


----------



## Endiku

another few pictures of our mini mule Tempest  she's now two months old and in her ugly foal shedding stage but still cute!

I found out why she's such a devil though, she was born on National marajuana day AND hitlers birthday! >.> We should of named her Mary Jane or something XD




























and my mare Sour bothering her tail and getting a swift kick in the chest xD


----------



## dixiehorse

horseluver250 said:


> Fancy sure looks fancy! Do you have pics of your minis dixiehorse?


I'll try to get some pictures of them soon


----------



## horseluver250

Tempest has to be the most adorable thing I have seen!


----------



## Endiku

haha, thank you! She's probably one of the cutest babies I've seen besides her half sister Ditzee (also a mule) as well. Sure is a little buggar though!


----------

